

Ask HN: mass-submitting your pitch on forums (etc) during launch?  - wsieroci

Hi,<p>What do you think about mass-submitting your pitch on forums, facebook groups, google groups etc during startup launch?<p>Best,
Wiktor
======
betaout
Refrain from it.

Since you will be doing mass posting, forum moderators will very quickly catch
you doing that, and probably will ban you.

This might do more harm. Its better going to events nearby you live and doing
a talk with smart plugin of your product at the end.

~~~
wsieroci
Yes, but this post could not be treated as spam, but as a some kind of advice
or something like that, or I can make much smarter submition like asking
first, and from another account posting an answer.

~~~
betaout
That's still a spam. Moderators always treat new account created with pinch of
salt and can be very aggressive as well. A new account asking a question, and
new account answering it. This will surely be treated as spam.

